# Die Sims (2000) unter Windows 7 64-bit



## BreaKing (2. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich hatte mir am Wochenende Die Sims 1 (nur das Grundspiel) bei ebay geholt. Gestern angekommen und direkt installiert. Die Installation ging reibungslos, nur wenn ich versuche das Game unter 1024x768 zu starten, passiert gar nichts. Kompatibilitätsmodus habe ich schon mit verschiedenen, älteren Windows Versionen probiert (95, 98/ME sowie XP SP3) und dazu als Administrator ausführen. 

Auch eine Deinstallation mit anschließender Neuinstallation hat nichts geholfen. Ebenfalls komisch, dass nach der Deinstallation unter Programme (im Startmenü) weiterhin der Maxis Ordner erscheint.

Blockiert möglicherweise mein Avast Antivirus das Game?

Google hat nicht weiter geholfen, ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Ideen und Ratschläge für mich.

Vielen Dank vorab für eure Hilfe


----------



## DerFakeAccount (2. Dezember 2015)

Wieso sollte Avast Sims blockieren? das halte ich für unfug.
Das Spiel ist mittlerweile 15 Jahre alt, wie siehts denn aus wenn du eine VM mit einem alten Betriebssystem aufsetzt, z.B. XP


----------



## BreaKing (2. Dezember 2015)

> Thanks for the help, I've now got it to work it turns out my Antivirus was blocking it out.



Das hatte ich bei meiner Google Suche gefunden, deswegen kam mir der Gedanke. VM schön und gut, nur hab ich zu Hause kein XP mehr liegen und so richtig auskennen tue ich mich mit den virtuellen Maschinen auch nicht.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. Dezember 2015)

VM wird aber die einzige Möglichkeit es zum laufen zu bringen.
Ich habe selber mal recherchiert mit google und das war immer die Lösung des Problems.


----------



## BreaKing (2. Dezember 2015)

Hab mir jetzt bei softwarehexe XP Professional inkl. SP3 bestellt. Werde mich mal anhand von Videos auf Youtube schlau machen, wie das genau mit der Virtualbox funktioniert.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. Dezember 2015)

Gut, das dürfte nicht allzu schwer sein. Ist ja nichts anderes als ein virtueller PC.
Hier ist ein Download Link von VirtualBox mit gut erklärter Anleitung.
VirtualBox - Download - CHIP


----------



## BreaKing (2. Dezember 2015)

Super, danke dir!  Ich werde es dann mal die Woche ausprobieren, die XP CD sollte morgen oder Freitag da sein. Wäre cool wenn es dann klappt.


----------

